# Portable Plunge Router Recommendation and Newbie Advice?



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. Please forgive me if I posted this question in the wrong section. "Portable" routing means hand-held vs. table-mounted? Or does it mean mini-routers (like the DW611 or the Colt)...?

I've been reviewing many posts here on the forums but I haven't seen what I'm looking for just yet. Per the subject, I'm thinking about purchasing a plunge router that I'll use in addition to my (still in the box and not yet-) table-mounted Freud VCE3000. In case you're wondering why it's still in the box, I'm still building my shop out ... placing orders and researching the stuff I need. I haven't opened any boxes yet. This is _restraint_ at its finest! 

About the router, I don't know precisely what I will do with it yet, but I'm sure I want a plunge router with the ability to set hard/maximum depth stops. I suppose I'll do everything with it that I can't do effectively with my table-mounted router, from trimming laminate to making bowls. I know I can remove the Freud from the table, but it's really big and I'm thinking that something smaller would be nice (more manageable).

1. Hand-held router recommendation? The physical size of a *Porter Cable 690* is appealing, but does it have enough power to do bowls? I also saw the *DeWalt DW621K* rated well by someone in a post on this(?) forum (5 stars if I remember correctly). What thinks ye all?

2. Equally important, can you also (please) tell me what kinds of accessories I should look at and make some recommendations? For example, (a) do I need an accessory to set the maximum bit depth or is this automatically included? (b) Also, I'm looking at template guides in the Lee Valley catalog and there are both 1-3/16" and 1-3/4" sizes. I'm assuming I'll need one of these, but I don't know what it does or why it comes in different sizes. (c) What about "base plates"? Bottom line: I only anticipate using basic templates for the time being. Any suggestions? Thanks so much for your time and assistance!

Sincerely,
Rich


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a couple of PC 690-series routers with both plunge and fixed bases for hand-held work. To me, they are a nice balance between size/weight and power. Bowl/tray making with templates should be done in multiple light cuts, anyway, so the 690 series will suffice. For some types of work, an even smaller, lighter router might be better, though. The depth stop mechanism is built in the plunge base.

Guide bushings come in several different sub-base hole sizes. The 1 3/16" size is the Porter Cable standard. That can be limiting in terms of the maximum OD of the guide bushing, but PC users have been living with it for decades.

What is less obvious in all of this is that the guide bushing needs to fit tightly in the sub-base, and be precisely centered over the shaft. Many original-equipment bases can be lacking in terms of precision and adjustment capability. I bought Pat Warner's precision sub-base kit for my plunge base to solve that problem:

Precision Subbase Kit

I also have his offset base on the fixed base. Good stuff.


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Ralph. I especially appreciate you sharing the link to Pat Warner's router base page. Excellent information and very nice looking products! Thanks so much again.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Rich - most anything in the 2HP +/- range should work for you. You will likely want to look at a kit, has both the fixed and the plunge base, just swap the motor out. You're right about the 3000 being a big hummer. I did take mine on a test drive and it handled a lot better than I was expecting it to though. IMO it's balanced pretty nicely. 
Craftsman is running a sale, I think it's still going on, on their 2HP fixed/plunge kit for $80. I'm not exactly a Craftsman fan but that is a pretty decent buy. Another deal I found is a deWalt reconditioned 618 for $140. 
DeWalt DW618PKR Reconditioned 2-1/4 HP EVS Fixed Base/Plunge Router Combo
Guide bushings, Porter Cable style (1-3/16"), are available at a lot of places including Sears and Harbor Freight
10 Piece Router Template Guide Set

I have a couple of these sets from eagleamerica:
Router Brass Template Guide Set - Router Accessories

I like the eagleamerica bushings as they have a short barrel length (.201") and I use 1/4" MDF for templates a lot. Eagleamerica also has a pretty fair selection of bowl templates for sale also. 
Welcome to the forum - hope this helps some


----------



## riffin-rich (Feb 19, 2011)

I went for the DW618PK ... very nice! Used it at a friends house this past weekend and he liked it so much, he bought one too. ;-) Sweet! I love this site. All the best... -Rich


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi to everybody, what do you think of this Black&Decker
Please help me to take a decision.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Still can't find much wrong with the 621.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jean-Marc, since most of us are in the U.S. we do not get to work with either of your choices. Here are some tip's to help you choose:
1. The router should accept guide bushings, brass bushings are preffered over steel since they do not come loose as easily (ring nut type, see the sticky thread under guide bushings about bushing identification) and will not damage a bit should they come in contact.
2. Opening size in the base: the larger the better for working with large diameter bits.
3. Depth of plunge: this is how far you can lower the bit into the material, the more the better.
4. Power: More is better.
5. Check parts and service availability in your area.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Here are some tip's to help you choose:
> 1. The router should accept guide bushings, brass bushings are preffered over steel since they do not come loose as easily (ring nut type, see the sticky thread under guide bushings about bushing identification) and will not damage a bit should they come in contact.


Hi Mike

I agree with your points but I'd like to point out one big difference between US routers and European ones (this is for the benefit of Jean-Marc and other European readers). European routers are rarely compatible with Porter-Cable guide bushes, partly because we use the metric system (and P-C bushes are in inch graduations, aren't they?) - and one of "the" standard guide bush sizes is 30mm (just under 1-1/4in) which is commonly used in many manufactured European jigs such as the almost universal mason's mitre jig we use for jointing post-laminated kitchen worktops (or countertop in your parlance). Most European routers are available with 17mm, 24mm, 27mm and 30mm guide bushes but unfortunately there is little standardisation in this area. The most prolific supplier seems to be Trend in the UK who manufacture a wide range of guide bushes, based on the old Elu MOF96/MOF69 standard, which is actually used by a number of EU router manufacturers. For details of their sizes see here and take a look at the compatibility tables for routers here (which may also be of assistance to Jean-Marc in making a router choice). Trend guide bushes are plated steel (as are Bosch and Festool ones) and generally work quite well, in fact I use them on an almost daily basis some weeks. I don't see the advantage of going to brass, which is a lot softer and more easily damaged material.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, this is why the forums benefit everyone. While routing concepts are universal router models and even accessories vary by region. The more members participate and contribute the better the information is for everyone. On general principals I would choose the Bosch over the B&D, but these models may have differences I am unaware of.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will 2nd Mike. the B & D stuff is the bottom of the bucket here in the states..the Bosch is the creme off the top the norm here in the states..

Phil , you got me thinking what size guides do you use for the Dovetail machines on your side of the pond.. ? ?. still waiting for a snapshot of your shop.. or the back of your car/truck.

======



Mike said:


> Phil, this is why the forums benefit everyone. While routing concepts are universal router models and even accessories vary by region. The more members participate and contribute the better the information is for everyone. On general principals I would choose the Bosch over the B&D, but these models may have differences I am unaware of.


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

I just came across this router Bosch Blue line. I think that this will suit the best, since I can use it for freehand routing and in the plunge mode too. I like the wood handle which is near the base when using separately from the plunge part. I do not want making a collection of routers, that 's why I am looking around advices to help me taking the right decision.

Bosch router here after

GMF 1400 CE Professional - Défonceuse multifonction - Outils électroportatifs Bosch pour artisans


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

I got a question. Since I am willing to buy the Bosch / it's the REF/1617 in the US
GMF 1400 CE Professional - Défonceuse multifonction - Outils électroportatifs Bosch pour artisans

I would like to know for exemple when using a template like the miles craft, is it best using the plunge or the fixed mode. for freehand routing which is the best mode, I guess the fixed mode, but I will have to be carful when plunging it manually.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You want to use the plunge base when using the Milescraft items..
And yes you are cooking with gas now when you select the Blue Bosch.

===========



Jean-Marc said:


> I got a question. Since I am willing to buy the Bosch / it's the REF/1617 in the US
> GMF 1400 CE Professional - Défonceuse multifonction - Outils électroportatifs Bosch pour artisans
> 
> I would like to know for exemple when using a template like the miles craft, is it best using the plunge or the fixed mode. for freehand routing which is the best mode, I guess the fixed mode, but I will have to be carful when plunging it manually.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Jean-Marc

Do check that the Bosch will use either PC Brass or Trend steel guide bushes. Both are available inexpensively and fit many makes, either natively or with an adapter. I've an idea that Bosch use a different system that may preclude these industry standard one. Otherwise, yes, Bosch are generally better quality than B&D.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've just checked and I think yours look like these, which are peculiar to Bosch.
Bosch Template Guides With Quick Lock | Miles Tool & Machinery Centre

However, if you get one of these adaptors from the Belgian Leigh jigs importer, you'll be able to use the cheap PC brass guides that seem to be available everywhere. Ask if you need help locating a supplier.
http://www.leighjigs.com/images/ugs/RA1100 W.jpg

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Kenman101 (May 24, 2009)

Its always better to use a fixed base router in your router table. Plunge models eventually give you trouble as they vibrate themselves and change your height adjustments


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> I've an idea that Bosch use a different system that may preclude these industry standard one. Otherwise, yes, Bosch are generally better quality than B&D.


Hi Peter

Bosch use their own bayonet-fit guide bushes which are unique. In the USA they do sell a converter to allow use with Porter-Cable style threaded guide bushes. Don't know if it's listed in the EU, though. For Trend I think you'd have to go with either the Trend Unibase universal sub-base or one of the range of sub bases they do, possibly the GB/5/S which they will drill to fit any router. Trend supply a centring pin with their bases; for the Bosch you need to buy a centring mandrel

Edit: Correction I'm informed that the centring mandrel isn't required. Elu and Festool-type guide bushes most certainly do

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My best advice is to look at the STICKY THREADS. They offer important information like _*how to identify different types of guide bushings!*_ Click here: http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/962-guide-bushing-identification.html


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Phil P said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Bosch use their own bayonet-fit guide bushes which are unique. In the USA they do sell a converter to allow use with Porter-Cable style threaded guide bushes. Don't know if it's listed in the EU, though. For Trend I think you'd have to go with either the Trend Unibase universal sub-base or one of the range of sub bases they do, possibly the GB/5/S which they will drill to fit any router. Trend supply a centring pin with their bases; for the Bosch you need to buy a centring mandrel
> 
> ...


Hi Phil

All of the Milescraft products include centrering mandrels.

The Leigh jigs website very usefully offers individual metal adaptor plates for most makes of router, that enable the use of the brass PC style guide bushes, for around 15 Bucks. Since sets of those guide bushes are widely available for under 30 Bucks, it is a good option.

Incidentally, in the States, the DW625 comes with such an adaptor plate as standard. It doesn't in Europe, albeit that we use the Trend style ones anyway.
An email to the nice lady at DW support saying that there wasn't an adaptor plate with my DW625 brought one FOC, delivered to the US address of a friend coming over.
I can now use either metric Trend guide bushes or imperial PC ones with the DW.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, Please... SAE (Society of American Engineers) or fractional. The only thing Imperial here is a brand of margarine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

Right On, Harry likes to use the word Imperial..and I'm not to sure why..

=======



Mike said:


> Peter, Please... SAE (Society of American Engineers) or fractional. The only thing Imperial here is a brand of margarine.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Peter, Please... SAE (Society of American Engineers) or fractional. The only thing Imperial here is a brand of margarine.


You say SAE, we say Imperial........ :haha:

Think the original tune maybe had better lyrics


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Mike said:


> Jean-Marc, since most of us are in the U.S. we do not get to work with either of your choices. Here are some tip's to help you choose:
> 1. The router should accept guide bushings, brass bushings are preffered over steel since they do not come loose as easily (ring nut type, see the sticky thread under guide bushings about bushing identification) and will not damage a bit should they come in contact.
> 2. Opening size in the base: the larger the better for working with large diameter bits.
> 3. Depth of plunge: this is how far you can lower the bit into the material, the more the better.
> ...




Thanks for the advices Iwill go for the Bosch 

GMF 1400 CE Professional - Défonceuse multifonction - Outils électroportatifs Bosch pour artisans

it's a 1400 watt . What do you think about it, I think that in the US you call it 1716 I guess.


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

istracpsboss said:


> I've just checked and I think yours look like these, which are peculiar to Bosch.
> Bosch Template Guides With Quick Lock | Miles Tool & Machinery Centre
> 
> However, if you get one of these adaptors from the Belgian Leigh jigs importer, you'll be able to use the cheap PC brass guides that seem to be available everywhere. Ask if you need help locating a supplier.
> ...




Hi Peter, Thanks a lot for the advices, I will check all of these things next monday.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The closest match to the 1400 would be the 1613 shown below. Similar performance to the 1617 in photo 2.(My favorite router)


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, I am hesitating between the 1617 or the Model MRC23EVSK
check the link below. 

2.3 HP Combination Plunge & Fixed-Base Router Pack/ Model: MRC23EVSK

For me the 1617 , the handles is lower, which means that it will be more comfortable for freehand routing.

This model seems to have higher handles
2.3 HP Combination Plunge & Fixed-Base Router Pack/ Model: MRC23EVSK

This Monday I am out to buy one of those 2 routers, which to choose.
Thanking you in advance ans kind regards


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I will post a couple photos of the "23" in action tonight. I think overall this is a great new router.


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot, I will be waiting for those photos.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One very busy weekend! Here is the 23 on my saw table photo area; it is simply a piece of 1/4" plywood clamped to my saw sled. The centering cone shown is designed for the new 1617 and slightly different from the one made for the 23 but will do the job. None of my local sources had the 23 cone or dust collection in stock yet; this often happens on new models. You can see the quick change mechanism and on the far left the PC style adapter. The process is to first center the sub base plate with the cone and then tighten the plate screws. Next I am going to put the adapter in the mechanism and use a PC style bushing with a 1/4" rod to perfectly align the guides to the router and tighten the mechanism screws. This process guarantees that no matter what the angle of the router to the work piece it will always be accurately aligned. You could also use one of the Bosch guides the same way. I prefer working with the brass guides and only use my Bosch steel guides for rough carpentry. Notice the small safety lever on the fixed base? There is a catch built into the new design so after the toggle is released the motor can not just fall out of the base when table mounted. The safety lever releases the motor for removal. You can also see the design of the new trigger switch on the fixed base which is identical to the plunge base. The motor has a bus strip to transfer 5 volts power from the motor to the switch and back. You can see the bus strip on the fixed base next to the fine adjuster in the photo. By using this method Bosch has eliminated the power cord running from the handle switch to the motor; no more snagging the cord on a project.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Phil , you got me thinking what size guides do you use for the Dovetail machines on your side of the pond.. ? ?


I currently don't own a dovetail jig, Bob. They're of little use to me at present, but in the past I've owned a Woodrat - no guide bushes required - and a Leigh D4 - uses Leigh's own guide bushes on special converter adaptors. However I do know that the Bosch ZD60 uses some oddball sizes like 10.8mm.......

Regards

Phil


----------

